# Colngo C60 vs C59



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking to hear from some owners who have had both. Any real world advantages to one over the other or is the C60 just an evolutionary update? Specs suggest to me that the C59 should be smoother an more pliant while the C60 a bit stiffer. Weights are very similar. I've only ridden the C59. Thanks


----------

